
Show HN: NetPatch Firewall-Secure Proxy, Ad Block, Custom Rules Android Firewall - netpatch
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/netpatch-featured-android-firewall-t3544599
======
netpatch
Some Promo codes available

If you have installed NetPatch Firewall and found it's useful to you, Please
reply to the xda thread or contact me:

Email: netpatch.co@gmail.com twitter:
[https://twitter.com/netpatchco](https://twitter.com/netpatchco)

I will send a promo code to you.

